# Drinks?



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

So what's everyone's favorite mixed drink. Heck, I don't care if its not mixed. Feel free to share recipes if you have one you like a lot! Turning 21 on Friday and have no idea what to try.  Keep in mind, I'd like to have some fun :fun: but don't want to get sick!

That means no 151!!! LOL

Thanks!


----------



## TheOtherNewGuy (May 4, 2009)

caribou lou 
bacardi 151 pinneapple juice and malibu rum...

its potent so good luck lol
oh and i used 2 drink southern comfort alot 2 its pretty good


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

1 - Old Monk Rum and Coke (best EVER)
2 - Black Dog Single Malt and Redbull
3 - Whiskey and Redbull!

i usually go for about 6 beers, a large Old Monk Rum and Coke followed by LOTS more beer, another Old Monk Rum and Coke, a couple of Long Island Ice Teas, wind down with a Old Monk Rum and Coke, beer and plain red bull.....needless to say i'm way beyond drunk!!!!!!

Happy Birthday in advance!!!!!!!!!! hehehehe

cheers!


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

Haha, yeah, I have seen first hand what 151 will do!

And Zakk, never heard the saying " Beer before Liquor never sicker, Liquor before beer your in the clear"? And whiskey does NOT go with redbull, jager does!  And ty!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Golden Dream.......
in a blender..................
1 jigger of Galiano
1 jigger cointreau
2 scoops vanilla ice cream

blend till thick like a milkshake....
pour into a cold glass...

enjoy....


til you fall off the chair.


actually; i don't drink..... but i used to be a bartender before all of the children invaded the bars and created all of them crazy drinks.


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh loha... that sounds.. amazing! LOL Thanks!


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

I like a good Sex on the Beach (the drink!). Has Vodka, cranberry juice, peach schnapps, and orange juice in it. I love Strawberry margaritas and strawberry daiquiris too. I'm a fruity drink kinda girl.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

keep in mind that a jigger is not a shot..
a shot = 1 oz.....
a jigger = 1.5 oz.....

the Golden Dream tastes somewhat like a vanilla milkshake with a hint of orange flavor..
do not substitute the Galiano....
you can use either Cointreau or Triple Sec......................

but you do have to be careful; as they can sneak up on ya..

i created this variation of a drink that had been around awhile.. that was in 1966..was the hottest drink in boston for awhile..


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

Haha, I have been doing my research! I also purchased myself a nice little stainless kit including a jigger and a Martini Shaker. 

I imagine it would taste something like a cream sickle? The orange sherberrt pops with vanilla ice cream on the inside? Those are my favorites, thats why I think I would really like that! I would think it would be okay to use Grand Marnier in lieu of the Triple Sec?

And I tried my moms SOTB once, didnt really care for it..I'm not all that fond of Cranberry.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

ummmmm Janeen......NOPE! for me what ever when ever and am all clear! lol i'm begining to think i dont have a liver.....i think its a booze distilation unit down there instead of a liver!


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

Lol. I narrowed it down between 3 shots as my first drink! (heck, I may end up with all three...LOL!)

Chocolate Cake Shooter
* 1/2 shot Absolut Citron
* 1/2 shot Frangelico
* 1 wedge Lemon (sugar-coated) 
Green Eyed Blonde
* 1/3 oz Melon liqueur
* 1/3 oz Banana liqueur
* 1/3 oz Bailey's irish cream 
Yellow Cake
* 1/3 oz Vanilla vodka (Stoli)
* 1/3 oz Triple sec
* 1/3 oz Pineapple juice 

Those sound yummy! 

And you must have a cast Iron liver there Zakk!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> Water.
> 
> On the rocks.
> 
> ...


:chair::chair::chair::chair::chair::chair::chair::chair:






I'm a fan of Blue UV and Mtn Dew! 

Red Lobster makes this Sunset passion drink, which just rocks! I've tried to make it at home from getting the recipe online but havent had as much luck.


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

my friend calls this a "fuzzy nipple" ...start with one scoop of orange sherbert, pour one shot (or more according to your taste) of malibu coconut rum.. and fill with fresca/sprite/sierra mist... stir...it is a favorate of mine..


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

Baby_Baby said:


> Water.
> 
> On the rocks.
> 
> ...


Same for me. Of course I've had a kidney transplant. Alcohol in moderation is allowed, but why bother.


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, tomorrow is the day!! :: Does a happy dance :: I'm going to be out of town for this occasion and wont be back until late Sunday\Monday. See ya'll then!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday J!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

PEPSI straight or on the rocks


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Happy birthday onefish..........................................


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks so much guys! I had a wonderful birthday and now I am back in town ready to get some sleep!


----------



## sig556 (Jun 4, 2009)

Gin + Tonic + Lime


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

my favorite drink ever has to be water lol i truely love it !
oh and some times i like oasis


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

Budwieser, Budwieser, Budwieser, Budwieser, Old Monk and Coke, Budwieser, Budwieser, Budwieser, Budwieser, Budwieser, Long Island Ice Tea, Budwieser, Old Rum and Red Bull, Long Island Ice Tea, Budwieser, Budwieser and Red Bull = way beyond drunk!


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

oh and i like red bul and kick to when i need to stay awake lol


----------

